# AMS Box Car Disassembly



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a battery/sound car out of an AMS boxcar (1:20.3 scale).  Is there anyway to remove the roof of this car to gain access to the inside (I'm stumped).  I can and have completely remove the floor, but that is a major effort and not something I want to due if I need to regain access (i.e. replace a battery or circuit board).  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks...Bret


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret,
If it's like most cars the whole body comes off. It's not that bad you just have to miss with it, till it goes on and off easy.
I did an Aristo boxcar and had to cut out a little by the sill steps. Now the body slides on and off pretty easy.


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret, 
The roof on the AMS boxcar is glued on. It is not easy to remove without breaking some parts. I would suggest getting a Bachmann 1:20.3 boxcar. The roof covers off real easy with some tabs inside the car. Several of our team members have built battery cars using the Bachmann boxcar. 
Hope this helps. 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Richard.  I was thinking along those same lines (about the bachmann car).  Sounds like that would be a whole lot easier.


----------

